

A small, modular, efficient fusion plant - speleding
http://news.mit.edu/2015/small-modular-efficient-fusion-plant-0810

======
DerekL
Previously submitted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10065436](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10065436)

